# Core Sonic Team working on new Sonic Title



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2014)

So I'm trolling around some of the sites I frequent and happen to stumble upon this.



			
				Steven Bogos said:
			
		

> Earlier in the year, Sega announced Sonic Boom, a new Sonic title that takes some... artistic liberties from what fans have expected from the series. Sonic Boom is being developed by Big Red Button though, and not the core Sonic team that brought us Sonic: Lost World last year. *Team Sonic's Takashi Iizuka has now told Japanese outlet 4gamer that his team is, in fact, working on its own new game, completely separate from Sonic Boom.*
> 
> "*At the moment, the core Sonic team at Sega is working on a new title that will use the traditional look and mechanics of the series, which will get more details later during the year*," said Iizuka, which i'm sure Sonic fans will be glad to hear.
> 
> ...





----------------------------------------------------------

Well, Escapists comments are about as insufferably smug as you'd come to expect, but what do you guys think?

Are ST gonna try their hand again at the mechanics of Lost World to fix the issues that kept it from being great. Will they take the easy route and backpedal into the hedgehog engine again, or maybe try their hand at a more classic engine? Or will they switch to another playstyle entirely again out of fear of the Lost World style not panning out?

Whatever the case, this one's apparently gonna be scarfless.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2014)

Just go full 2d/2.5d.. The 2d stages were the most enjoyable of generations and lost world anyways..


----------



## SionBarsod (Apr 7, 2014)

Inb4 the Sonic Cycle.

But seriously they'll probably end up using the Lost World playstyle again. It kinda felt like they didn't have enough faith in it with Lost World.

Either way, it'll just be another thing for the fanbase to fight about in their never ending war.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 7, 2014)

Sonic the Hedgehog 5 using whatever engine they used in the classic parts of Generations would be nice.


----------



## ElementX (May 7, 2014)

Sonic Generations 2 plz… I don't care if its not an anniversary, the concept worked better than any console game they've had in a decade and the first one wasn't nearly long enough anyway. 

Although I'd love a full Classic-style game too.


----------



## Shu (May 7, 2014)

Khris said:


> Just go full 2d/2.5d.. The 2d stages were the most enjoyable of generations and lost world anyways..



I'd like another mixed game like generations personally

I find the fast pace of the 3D stages in Colors/Unleashed/Generations very enjoyable, about as enjoyable as their 2D counterparts


----------



## Suigetsu (May 7, 2014)

sonic adventure 3 battle... will it ever come out?


----------



## Stunna (May 7, 2014)

Sonic Unleashed (or Sonic World Adventure) is the closest thing to Sonic Adventure 3 we'll ever see.


----------



## random user (May 7, 2014)

I'm game, just leave all the gimmicks out.


----------



## SionBarsod (May 7, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> sonic adventure 3 battle... will it ever come out?



Unleashed is the closest thing to it we'll get. 06 tried to be but we all know how that turned out.

Adventure style with playable friends is never coming back though.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 8, 2014)

They need to make a Knuckles Generation . No finding the gems doe.


----------



## Shirker (May 8, 2014)

Bu-but, his feet....

He can feel the emaroos in them.


----------



## ElementX (May 8, 2014)

Whatever they are working on, I hope they actually go with what has worked rather than steer in an entirely different direction. 

If they continue to try these experimental flops then i have a feeling Sega may throw all its cards in the Boom series (which looks like its gonna be good, but still i'd like to still play traditional sonic, not just a new adventure series with sonic characters).


----------



## The Juice Man (May 9, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> sonic adventure 3 battle... will it ever come out?



This.

Lost World was like a poor man's Mario galaxy.


----------



## Monna (May 9, 2014)

There will be a 'Sonic Adventure 3' once the nostalgia cycle runs its course and goes full circle. Give it about three-five years maybe.


----------



## SionBarsod (May 9, 2014)

There will probably be a Sonic Adventure 3 when people let Sonic Team forget 06.


----------



## Shirker (May 10, 2014)

Never, then?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 10, 2014)

Adventure 3? lol


----------



## random user (May 10, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> There will probably be a Sonic Adventure 3 when people let Sonic Team forget 06.


Or rather when people will stop the 06 bandwagon hate.
It was an incomplete game forcibly rushed into stores. For what it was, it's not _*that*_ bad. Majority seem to base their judgement on playthroughs or reviews by people who would have sucked at it even if it was a good game. And make it seem far worse for cheap laughs.

There are way more actually completed games they should feel ashamed for.


----------



## Monna (May 10, 2014)

random user said:


> Or rather when people will stop the 06 bandwagon hate.
> It was an incomplete game forcibly rushed into stores. For what it was, it's not _*that*_ bad. Majority seem to base their judgement on playthroughs or reviews by people who would have sucked at it even if it was a good game. And make it seem far worse for cheap laughs.
> 
> There are way more actually completed games they should feel ashamed for.


You're absolutely correct, 06 isn't even that bad of a game. The glitches and fuck ups are more hilarious than frustrating anyway. Besides, it's far from even being the worst _Sonic_ game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 10, 2014)

Sure, Sonic 2006 wasn't that bad. Just like the Holocaust wasn't that bad. I mean, how many Jews do we really need?


----------



## random user (May 10, 2014)

Internet holocaust comparison, check.

We'll make our way to Hitler, eventually.


----------



## Naruto (May 10, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Sure, Sonic 2006 wasn't that bad. Just like the Holocaust wasn't that bad. I mean, how many Jews do we really need?



Come on dude, holocaust joke?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2014)

ITT: Deathbringer tryna be edgy


----------



## Monna (May 10, 2014)

Looks like we got us a Shadow the Edgehog in here


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 10, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Come on dude, holocaust joke?



Hey, not as bad as Sonic 2006 apologists.


----------



## ElementX (May 13, 2014)

Sonic Team is a disaster of a game developer. They have no idea what to do with Sonic, so they keep shoehorning all these offhand gimmicks and rip off gameplay styles. People have never got tired of traditional sonic gameplay. Stop with all the idiotic experimenting and stick with what WORKS. 

Of course, as long as they have a fan base that will play anything with the blue hedgehog's face on it, then they'll see little reason to  act right. I hope the next Sonic game they make will be a success because otherwise i can seriously see them handing over all the reigns to Big Red Button.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 13, 2014)

ElementX said:


> Sonic Team is a disaster of a game developer. They have no idea what to do with Sonic, so they keep shoehorning all these offhand gimmicks and rip off gameplay styles. People have never got tired of traditional sonic gameplay. Stop with all the idiotic experimenting and stick with what WORKS.
> 
> Of course, as long as they have a fan base that will play anything with the blue hedgehog's face on it, then they'll see little reason to  act right. I hope the next Sonic game they make will be a success because otherwise i can seriously see them handing over all the reigns to Big Red Button.



[YOUTUBE]qQhjJ0BLxT0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ElementX (May 14, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> [YOUTUBE]qQhjJ0BLxT0[/YOUTUBE]



:rofl 

Case in point.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2014)

Should refer to the worst/best franchise thread?


----------

